# Postpartum Joint Pain



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone have exerience with postpartum joint pain? I am 5 months postpartum and have noticed joint stiffness all over, especially in the feet and knees. I thought for a while it was all the yoga i was doing, but that seems not to be the case since I haven't done any in a week.


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

Well I was hoping some one else would have replied because I would love some info about this. But I too had postpartum joint pain mostly in my knees and it has seemed to go away now (my baby is a year old) but it does come back when I exercise a lot. Oddly though it didn't start to go away until I started to exercise regularly. So maybe there is something about getting the optimal amount of exercise. Don't know, just guessing, I hope someone else has more information.


----------



## perstephone (May 24, 2005)

I've got no answers, but I had joint pain in my hands and fingers when my son was about 6 months old. I had a battery of tests done, which came back negative- was told to take some Tylenol if it bothered me enough, and it just went away in time. Maybe 2 months, tops?
It was odd. Hope yours goes away quickly, too.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

My issue was hip pain...and to this day I still find myself waking up in horrible pain, where my hips feel locked or like they're being squished unmercifully.

I had knee and foot pain after baby 4, because of (I believe) excess water weight. My feet were like watermelons and I felt like I was retaining the Nile in my legs. My arches actually fell during that pregnancy...it was excruciating.

Joint pain from pregnancy is usually due to the way we carry ourselves and the support we give our arches during pregnancy. Most of us have a tendency to walk like a chicken...butt out, bello out, rounded shoulders, and to retain water and not wear properly supportive shoes because sandals give more freedom of movement.

Good luck, Mama. It will get better.

(FWIW, I also have shoulder joint pain from years of sleeping with my arm curled around the top of a baby's head while it nurses, and of slinging 5 babies for a total of 14 years). WHooft.


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

Joint pain is often a result of liver and/or digestion issues. Examples of causes would include antibiotics, anesthesia, or other drugs such as pitocin, which you may have been exposed to with or without your direct consent during birth.

You might consider seeking a naturopath or chiropractor specializing in energy and nutrition, or at least visiting your local health food store and asking for advice on liver support. I wouldn't recommend a full"detox" during nursing for obvios reasons, but liver support in the form of whole food supplements or an herb such as milk thistle would be gentle support.Another option would be tio eat half a raw or lightly steamed red beet per day.

I realize this might not be the reason for everyone's joint issues. It is, however, a common cause.

Good health!


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

I have pp joint pain and was not exposed to any drugs during birth... but I wonder if acupuncture would help.


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

Certainly wouldn't hurt!


----------

